# strange message from DHA



## azkin (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I received this email from home-affairs:

"Please be advised that according to the system the office sent your DHA-24 and DHA-288 to Head Office for a new birth record to be created and the certificate to be finalized."

I am wondering if this is for permanent residency or my spouse permit application and if it means the application is successful?
Does anyone received such message before?


----------



## Jkinn (Jul 24, 2014)

I assume during the permanent residency process the DHA create a birth record for the applicant and this only happen when your application is successful.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Almost certainly for PR. Check this:

http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/homeaffairs/forms/DHA 24.pdf


----------

